# River Hawk B60 9.9hp Four-stroke



## BIGGUS (Mar 31, 2006)

I LOVE THIS BOAT!!! 
Stable as a dock. Runs nearly 20 mph. Only needs 10"-12" of water, way less when paddled = fish anywhere. What's not to love???


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice rig.


----------



## SgtCoyote (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice!  I just purchased one myself but it is just the plain boat for now.  Do you know how to mount a foot controlled trolling motor on the front?  I am worried about the front deck not being level with the water.  Any ideas?


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 2, 2006)

What dealers carry these type of boats.
I haven't really seen them until ya'll started talking about them on here.


----------



## BIGGUS (Apr 4, 2006)

Piedmont Outdoors in Newton Co. last I checked. There was a place on the south side called Shaddix Marine too.


----------



## slightly grayling (Apr 4, 2006)

Those are great....I've been working on rationalizing getting one for a couple of months now.  The Sports Center in Perry seems to have the best prices.


----------



## dslary (Apr 9, 2006)

Well now that you've had an opportunity to run it.  Do you wish that you had put a 15HP on it instead of a 9.9?  I'm planning on buying one myself and real soon.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 10, 2006)

BIGGUS said:
			
		

> Piedmont Outdoors in Newton Co. last I checked. There was a place on the south side called Shaddix Marine too.



Thanks man I'm going over to Shaddix's cause he is right here near the house.  Once again thanks for the infor.


----------



## BIGGUS (Apr 15, 2006)

Seems perfect to me. I may put a Stingray Jr. hydrofoil on it. It really doesn't need it but I do think it will make it plane out at slower speeds.





			
				dslary said:
			
		

> Well now that you've had an opportunity to run it.  Do you wish that you had put a 15HP on it instead of a 9.9?  I'm planning on buying one myself and real soon.


----------



## BWCA (Apr 15, 2006)

How much does that rig weigh and how long?


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 15, 2006)

I've got a new 15 footer on order because the news can be built without the bench seats.   Instead it will have pedastal seats.  Gonna be a sweet ride.


----------



## Fishmcc (Apr 15, 2006)

how big of a body of water do you get in with your riverhawk?


----------



## BIGGUS (Apr 16, 2006)

15' and 250 lbs. +/-


----------



## slightly grayling (Apr 20, 2006)

*I took the plunge*

and ordered a Pro Caster today.....yippie!  I will likely be requesting info from Biggus and Rayjay in the near future.
-SG


----------



## Fishmcc (Apr 20, 2006)

what type of fishing to you plan to do with your b60? what made you decide to go with the riverhawk? if you don't mind me asking, i may be in the market for one myself and i am trying ot research it all i can.


----------



## Dub (Apr 22, 2006)

slightly grayling said:
			
		

> Those are great....I've been working on rationalizing getting one for a couple of months now.  The Sports Center in Perry seems to have the best prices.




Same here on the boat...and same here on the dealer.


----------



## hekirk (May 1, 2006)

Awsome rig!! I have my eye on one for sale locally. I see you have your seats mounted on raised mounts does this effect the stability at all? If not I'll set mine up the same!
Again super nice setup

hekirk


----------



## Fishmcc (May 8, 2006)

bump


----------



## BowHuntNut (May 19, 2006)

*.*

This is a good thread.
Everyone with River hawks please post some pics so we can see how ya'll have them set up.
Thanks


----------



## BIGGUS (May 25, 2006)

hekirk said:
			
		

> Awsome rig!! I have my eye on one for sale locally. I see you have your seats mounted on raised mounts does this effect the stability at all? If not I'll set mine up the same!
> Again super nice setup
> 
> hekirk


With the B60 there is NO adverse affect at all, and I'm not a little fella. The thing is stable like a dock.


----------

